# Adoption Pay and the self employed.



## Anotherusername (Nov 1, 2017)

I have recently found out that as a self employed person I am unable to claim adoption allowance however I am eligible for maternity allowance. I have found this ludicrous and unfair so I started a petition. If you fancy signing and sharing this I would be very grateful as it would be great to take this issue to Parliament.

Thanks in advance
https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/203061


----------



## ivyf (Sep 29, 2011)

Signed sounds wrong well done for doing something about it.


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Also signed x


----------



## Northern (Sep 26, 2015)

Signed - this doesn't seem right at all!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Shocking. Have you contacted your MP? Sometimes they are useful (sometimes not!)

Xxx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

As second time adopters, I am not entitled to adoption allowance, due to supply teaching,
Zero hours contract.  Would get maternity allowance.  Seems wrong. MP useless but said was being looked at but will take ages to go through..... looks like someone for got it!
Surly discrimination right?!
Made me so mad xx


----------



## CopperBird (Jan 10, 2016)

That's awful, I'm not in the adoption process or self employed but I have signed your petition. 

Infertility and adoption seemed to be the only things still descrimated against in the UK. There's protection for pretty much everything else.


----------



## donnamoff (Jan 1, 2011)

I have been told as I’m self employed that I would not get maternity pay or adoption pay ? Where did you find out you get maternity pay ?


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Signed and shared, I would share it on ******** if I were you, probably get a lot more signatures then. Ludicrous ruling.


----------



## kat2121 (Jun 8, 2014)

Not right signed


----------

